
Apple II Library: The 4am Collection - never-the-bride
https://archive.org/details/apple_ii_library_4am
======
Cyph0n
The work this group is doing is breathtaking. I read a post a while back on
how they approached reversing a game. It was almost like black magic. If you
guys are reading this, keep up the awesome restoration work!

~~~
slipstream-
I believe 4am is a single person, not a group.

------
ars
No number munchers :(

I got so fast with that game - the straight line arrow keys are SO much faster
than the inverted T used today. I miss them.

They should make gamers keyboards with straight line arrow keys.

